# Oat Bran = Oatmeal?



## k_young221 (Apr 4, 2006)

A muffin recipe I have calls for oat bran.  My husband says it's just rolled oats, like you buy in the big Quaker canisters.  I thought it might be something different.  If it does mean rolled oats, is instant okay?  Do I need to grind them up or anything?

Thanks,
~K


----------



## Aurora (Apr 4, 2006)

Oatmeal contains oat bran, but the bran is only a portion of the whole grain. You can purchase oat bran in small square boxes at your grocery store. It is a separate and different product from oatmeal. Muffins made with whole oats or oat meal will be denser and much heavier than those made with just the oat bran.

Here is the story of Oat Bran:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.easyvigour.net.nz/diettoxin/poats.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.easyvigour.net.nz/diettoxin/hoatbranstory.htm&h=150&w=150&sz=15&tbnid=eji-LFdORXHVKM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&hl=en&start=14&prev=/images%3Fq%3Doat%2Bbran%26svnum%3D100%26hl%3Den%26lr%3Dlang_en%26newwindow%3D1


----------



## jennyema (Apr 4, 2006)

They are different.

When oats are processed, the hulls are removed and then they are steamed, then cut or rolled.  The outer layer of the oat (like most grains) is called "bran."  Sometimes the bran layer is removed and processed separately to make a product called "oat bran."  You can buy it at health food stores, etc.

Most oatmeals, including quick and instant, contain whole oats, so that means that the whole grain, including the bran is included.

Regaring your recipe .... I am not positive, but since instant oatmeal is usually oatmeal that has been cut up into fine pieces, you probably should be able to use it.

But maybe someone else can alswer that more accurately.


----------



## k_young221 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, thanks for the responses.  I'll see if I can find oat bran, otherwise I might try finely processed instant oatmeal.

Thanks!
~K


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 5, 2006)

If you cant find oat bran then substitute wheat bran


----------

